# Der Zug hätte nach Wien fahren sollen



## nefs

Hallo! Mich beschäftigt schon lange die Verwendung der Formen "sollte" (Präteritum) und "hätte ... sollen". Könntet ihr mir bitte mit diesen drei Situation helfen?

Situation 1) Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug ist entgleist. Wie wird diese Situation im Fernsehen kommentiert?
a) Der Zug hätte nach Wien fahren sollen.
b) Der Zug sollte nach Wien fahren.
c) geht beides (Gibt es dann einen inhaltlichen Unterschied?)

Situation 2) Ich habe mich mit meinem Freund zu einer Schlägerei verabredet. Wir haben abgemacht, dass ich gewinne, weil ich meine Freundin beeindrucken will. Er hat unsere Verabredung jedoch vergessen und mich bewusstlos geschlagen. Was soll ich ihm sagen?
a) Ich sollte gewinnen!
b) Ich hätte gewinnen sollen!
b) geht beides (Gibt es einen inhaltlichen Unterschied?)

Situation 3) Ich diskutiere mit einem Fachmann über einen Flugunfall. Der Pilot ist gestorben, weil er im Flugzeug geblieben ist, statt sich mit einem Fallschirm zu retten. Wie sollte unsere Konversation aussehen?
a) Hätte der Pilot nicht springen können? - Ja, hätte er. Aber er hätte nicht springen dürfen.
b) Konnte der Pilot nicht springen? - Ja, er konnte. Aber er durfte nicht.
c) geht beides (Gibt es einen inhaltlichen Unterschied?)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Frieder

In allen Beispielen sind jeweil a und b richtig und es gibt einen inhaltlichen Unterschied.


nefs said:


> a) Der Zug hätte nach Wien fahren sollen.
> b) Der Zug sollte nach Wien fahren.


a) zeigt an, dass er tatsächlich nicht angekommen ist. Er hätte fahren sollen, ist aber tatsächlich nicht angekommen.
b) sagt lediglich aus, dass der Zug nach Fahrplan fahren sollte und dem zunächst nichts im Wege stand.

Analog ist es bei Nr. 2: Die Konjunktiv-Formulierung beinhaltet, dass etwas nicht eingetreten ist, während die andere lediglich den Plan beschreibt.

In Beispiel 3 geht es nicht um _sollen_, sondern um _können/dürfe_n. Hier ist die Lage etwas anders.



nefs said:


> Konnte der Pilot nicht springen?


fragt nur danach, ob es dem Pilot möglich gewesen sei, zu springen.




nefs said:


> Hätte der Pilot nicht springen können?


fragt danch, warum der Pilot nicht gesprungen sei – dass er die Möglichkeit hatte, liegt auf der Hand.



nefs said:


> Ja, hätte er. Aber er hätte nicht springen dürfen.


... ist hier im Prinzip die falsche Antwort. Hier müsste es heißen: „Ja, aber er durfte nicht”.
„Er hätte nicht springen dürfen” bedeutet, dass er es getan hat, obwohl er es nicht durfte.


----------



## JClaudeK

1) a) Der Zug hätte nach Wien fahren sollen.

2) b) Ich hätte gewinnen sollen!

Situation 3) Ich diskutiere mit einem Fachmann über einen Flugunfall. Der Pilot ist gestorben, weil er im Flugzeug geblieben ist, statt sich mit einem Fallschirm zu retten. Wie sollte unsere Konversation aussehen?
a) Hätte der Pilot nicht springen können? - Ja Doch, hätte er. Aber er hätte nicht springen dürfen. (Aber er *hat* nicht springen dürfen.) => Aber er durfte/ wollte  nicht.
b) Konnte der Pilot nicht springen? - Ja Doch, er konnte./ Er hätte springen können. Aber er durfte/ wollte nicht.
beides geht



nefs said:


> Mich beschäftigt schon lange die Verwendung der Formen "sollte" (Präteritum) und "hätte ... sollen".


"sollte" ist nicht nur Präteritum (Indikativ), sondern auch Präteritum Konjunktiv II


In allen Fällen (a + b) gilt:


> Mit dem *Konjunktiv II* verlassen wir die reale Welt und widmen uns der *irrealen Welt*. Die irreale Welt ist das Reich der Phantasien, der Vorstellungen, der Wünsche, der Träume, der irrealen Bedingungen und Vergleiche,[....]  Diese gedachten, angenommenen oder möglichen Sachverhalte, die nicht real sind und nicht existieren, werden mit dem Konjunktiv II gebildet.
> Konjunktiv II - mein-deutschbuch.de




Edit:
Gleichzeitig mit Frieder gepostet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> In allen Beispielen sind jeweils a und b richtig und es gibt einen inhaltlichen Unterschied.


m.M.n. nicht, wenn man den dazu gegebenen Kontext betrachtet.
"falsch" sind 1b) und 2a) nicht, aber (m.E.) nicht angemessen. 


Frieder said:


> b) sagt lediglich aus, dass der Zug nach Fahrplan fahren sollte und dem *zunächst* nichts im Wege stand.
> 
> Analog ist es bei Nr. 2: Die Konjunktiv-Formulierung beinhaltet, dass etwas nicht eingetreten ist, während die andere lediglich den Plan beschreibt.


Aber der Bericht erfolgt ja im Nachhinein: jetzt nach dem Unglück ist die Möglichkeit *endgültig* ausgeschlossen (und das ist zu bedauern)/ ist es schiefgegangen und der Plan ist gescheitert.


----------



## nefs

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe noch eine Zusatzfrage. Könnte Situation 1) auch mit "Der Zug ist nach Wien gefahren" kommentiert werden? Der Zug ist ja tatsächlich eine Zeitlang nach (also Richtung) Wien gefahren, halt nicht ganz BIS Wien.
Alle Situation kommen übrigens aus einem Lehrbuch, wo als korrekt jeweils Antwort a) angegeben wird. Es freut mich zu sehen, dass es doch nicht ganz so eindeutig ist. Interessant finde ich auch die Korrektur von "Ja, hätte er" zu "Doch, hätte er". Ist diese wirklich nötig?


----------



## JClaudeK

nefs said:


> Interessant finde ich auch die Korrektur von "Ja, hätte er" zu "Doch, hätte er". Ist diese wirklich nötig?


Normalerweise ist die Antwort auf eine verneinte Frage (wenn die Antwort positiv ist) Doch, ....
_Hätte der Pilot nicht springen können? - Ja, Doch, hätte er.
Hast du keine Lust mitzukommen? - Doch(, habe ich). _



nefs said:


> Könnte Situation 1) auch mit "Der Zug ist nach Wien gefahren" kommentiert werden?


Nein, allenfalls _"Der Zug fuhr nach Wien."
_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

nefs said:


> Interessant finde ich auch die Korrektur von "Ja, hätte er" zu "Doch, hätte er". Ist diese wirklich nötig?


Wenn es sich um eine Vergewisserungsfrage handelt, gilt: „Bestätigung und Verneinung werden gleich ausgedrückt wie bei einer positiven Frage“, siehe hier:
canoonet - Satzarten: Fragesatz: Entscheidungsfrage


----------



## Kajjo

nefs said:


> Wie wird diese Situation im Fernsehen kommentiert?
> a) Der Zug hätte nach Wien fahren sollen.
> b) Der Zug sollte nach Wien fahren.


Das Problem bei Fragen mit vorgegebenen Antworten ist immer wieder dasselbe: Oftmals sind alle vorgegebenen Antworten nicht idiomatisch und daher keine wirklich passende Antwort unsererseits möglich. In deutschen Nachrichten wirst du niemals (a) oder (b) lesen, weil es so einfach niemand ausdrückt, ja nicht mal umgangssprachlich würde man zu solchen Konstrukten neigen. "Hätte" und "sollen" passen hier einfach nicht zur Situation.

_Auf der Strecke Wien - Linz ist heute am frühen Nachmittag ein Zug entgleist. 

Der Interregio 3745 Wien-Linz mit der planmäßigen Ankunftszeit 12:37 entgleiste kurz vor Amstetten. _



nefs said:


> "sollte" (Präteritum) und "hätte ... sollen"


Du schreibst es doch schon selbst: Präteritum vs. Konjunktiv II. Genau das ist der wesentlich inhaltliche Unterschied. "Hätte sollen" drückt hier einen Irrealis aus ("sie hätten sollen, aber sie taten es nicht"), während "sollten" einfach Vergangenheit von "sollen" ist (meistens: müssen/dürfen).

canoonet - Verb: Modalverb: sollen


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> während "sollten" einfach Vergangenheit von "sollen" ist


vs.


JClaudeK said:


> "sollte" ist nicht nur Präteritum (Indikativ), sondern auch Präteritum Konjunktiv II


z.B.
Du solltest _(Konjunktiv II)_ morgen  früh genug aufstehen, sonst verpasst du den Zug.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Du solltest _(Konjunktiv II)_ morgen früh genug aufstehen,


Das ist unbestritten --- nur der Fragesteller hatte klar in #1 "sollten (Präteritum)" vorgegeben. Natürlich kann "sollten" oft auch Konj. II sein.


----------



## nefs

Ich könnte also "Der Zug *fuhr *nach Wien", aber nicht "Der Zug *ist *nach Wien *gefahren*" verwenden. Warum ist das so? 

Ich nehme mal an, weil die Handlung nicht abgeschlossen ist. Auf der anderen Seite reicht die Bedeutung der Aktion bis zur Gegenwart (Da der Zug nach Wien gefahren ist, sprechen wir jetzt darüber) und in diesem Fall soll man ja Perfekt verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

2b) bedeutet im Zusammenhang: Eigentlich hättest du mich gewinnen lassen müssen.
1a) könnte auch bedeuten, es wäre besser gewesen, wenn er nach Wien gefahren wäre. Das wird aber durch den Kontext ausgeschlossen.

Ich empfinde all die Formen bei 1 und 2 nicht als unidiomatisch,
Welche ich verwenden würde, hängt aber vom genaueren Kontext ab.
Intuitiv ohne zusätzlichen Kontext würde ich verwenden: 1a) Eigentlich war vorgesehen, dass der Zug nach Wien fährt.
2b) Eigentlich wolltest du mich gewinnen lassen.

Hier habe ich die Bedeutung angegeben, wie ich sie verstehe.
Bei 3. stimme ich Kajjo zu.
3. ich würde eine Mischung verwenden. Ja, das hätte er, aber er durfte nicht.


----------



## Pflaenzchen

nefs said:


> Ich könnte also "Der Zug *fuhr *nach Wien", aber nicht "Der Zug *ist *nach Wien *gefahren*" verwenden. Warum ist das so?


In Deinem Beispiel kann man das beides nicht sagen. "Nach Wien" impliziert in Wien ankommen. Man kann sagen "fuhr Richtung Wien" und "ist Richtung Wien gefahren". In den Nachrichten z.B. "der Zug fuhr Richtung Wien, als..." - wahrscheinlicher ist aber in den Nachrichten "auf der Strecke von... nach... / zwischen... und... entgleiste.../ ereignete sich das Unglück..." - ganz ohne das Verb "fahren".


Konkret zu Deiner Eingangsfrage:

1. c ist richtig
Was auch immer Euch dazu gelehrt wird, in der Realität werden diese beiden Sätze als gleichbedeutend, gleich richtig empfunden und angewandt; könnten auch beide so in den Nachrichten zu hören sein. In Deutschland jedenfalls, ob das für Österreich genauso gilt, weiß ich leider nicht.

2. b ist richtig. NUR b.

3. keine der drei vorgegeben Antworten ist richtig, genau wie es die VorposterInnen schon dargelegt haben.



Off topic: Ich finde das ganz seltsam, daß in Deutschlehrbüchern "ja" statt "doch" steht. daß Lernende aus Sprachen, bei denen es für diese beiden verschiedenen Bedeutungen (einmal Zustimmung, einmal, 'deutschem Gefühl nach', Widerspruch!!) nur ein Wort gibt, damit Schwierigkeiten haben, verstehe ich gut - aber daß es falsch gelehrt wird hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Hutschi

> a1) Hätte der Pilot nicht springen können? -  Doch, hätte er.


Wenn man "nicht" als Negation auffasst, nur so.



> a2) Hätte der Pilot nicht springen können? -  Ja, hätte er.


Wenn man "nicht" nicht als Negation auffasst, sondern als bekräftigendes Partikel, geht das vielleicht umgangssprachlich.

Pragmatisch sind die beiden Formen fast gleich.
Hätte der Pilot nicht springen können? (impliziert, _ich denke, er konnte springen_.) = Hätte der Pilot springen können? (einfache Frage)


----------



## nefs

Pflaenzchen said:


> 2. b ist richtig. NUR b.
> .



Und wenn das Pronomen "ich" betont wäre? Also "*ICH *sollte gewinnen!" Auch dann ginge a) nicht?


----------



## JClaudeK

Pflaenzchen said:


> In Deinem Beispiel _(fuhr nach  Wien /  ist nach  Wien gefahren)_  kann man das beides nicht sagen.
> 
> "Nach Wien" impliziert in Wien ankommen.


Für mich nicht!



Pflaenzchen said:


> In den Nachrichten z.B. "der Zug fuhr Richtung Wien, als..."


Auch "der Zug fuhr *nach* Wien, als er plötzlich entgleiste" ist möglich - nicht nur ".... (in) Richtung ...." .


> Duden *nach*
> 1. bezeichnet eine bestimmte *Richtung*
> 2.  bezeichnet ein bestimmtes *Ziel*



Auch ohne "(in) Richtung  .... , als... " versteht man, dass der Zug nie angekommen ist.


----------



## Hutschi

nefs said:


> Und wenn das Pronomen "ich" betont wäre? Also "*ICH *sollte gewinnen!" Auch dann ginge a) nicht?


Ich denke, das funktioniert.
Ebenso, wie "*Ich *sollte das bekommen." Mit betontem "ich". Ich hatte es auch so verstanden. Man kann noch "doch" einfügen, dann wird es deutlicher. "*Ich* sollte doch gewinnen."

Auch in_ b) *Ich* hätte gewinnen sollen! _wird ja "ich" betont.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Pflaenzchen said:


> aber daß es falsch gelehrt wird hätte ich nicht erwartet.





Hutschi said:


> Wenn man "nicht" nicht als Negation auffasst, sondern als bekräftigendes Partikel, geht das vielleicht umgangssprachlich.


#7 war wohl zu knapp. Also noch mal ausführlicher:


> *Spezialfall: Vergewisserungsfrage mit nicht*
> Dies gilt nicht, wenn _nicht _keine Verneinung ist, sondern eine Frage nach Bestätigung ausdrückt. […]
> *Bestätigung und Verneinung werden gleich ausgedrückt wie bei einer positiven Frage:*
> Vergewisserungsfrage Antwort
> *Hat sie nicht gut gesungen?  Ja (sie hat gut gesungen).  =  Bestätigung *
> Nein (sie hat nicht gut gesungen).  =  Verneinung
> canoonet - Satzarten: Fragesatz: Entscheidungsfrage


----------



## Hutschi

Bei "der Zug fuhr nach Wien, als er plötzlich entgleiste" ist völlig klar, dass er Richtung Wien fuhr und dort nicht ankam. Ich verstehe hier das Problem nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Bei "der Zug fuhr nach Wien, als er plötzlich entgleiste" ist völlig klar, dass er Richtung Wien fuhr und dort nicht ankam. Ich verstehe hier das Problem nicht.


Es ist eine stark vereinfachte Ausdrucksweise, die in Nachrichten so nie verwendet werden würde. Selbst für Umgangssprache ist so eine Ausdrucksweise grenzwertig vereinfachend. Grammatisch korrekt und standardsprachlich ist das natürlich, aber inhaltlich eben stark fragwürdig. Gerade bei Unfällen wie Entgleisungen würde man sich doch wohl korrekt ausdrücken.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Erklärung, Kajjo.
Ich denke, es hängt von der Gegend und vom Sender bzw. der Zeitung ab, auch davon, ob es eine Zeitung, eine Reportage oder ein Bericht ist.
Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> es hängt von der Gegend und vom Sender bzw. der Zeitung ab


Wer hat denn behauptet, dass das in der Presse/ im Radio usw. zu lesen/ zu hören sei?

Es geht  um die Behauptung


Pflaenzchen said:


> "Nach Wien" impliziert in Wien ankommen.


die ich schlicht und einfach für falsch halte.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Es geht um die Behauptung
> die ich schlicht und einfach für falsch halte.


In dem Kontext des von Dir zitierten Beitarags aber schon. Zusammen mit dem Perfekt oder Präteritum *Indikativ* des Verbs _fahren_ ist die Aussage richtig. Und mehr hat er/sie auch nicht behauptet.

Insbesondere die Perfektform _Der Zug ist nach Wien gefahren_ (im Präteritum könnte man eventuell noch diskutieren) würde man nie so benutzen, wenn der Zug dort nicht auch angekommen wäre.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> im Präteritum könnte man eventuell noch diskutieren


Genau das meinte ich mit


nefs said:


> Könnte Situation 1) auch mit "Der Zug ist nach Wien gefahren" kommentiert werden?
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, allenfalls _"Der Zug fuhr nach Wien." _#6
Click to expand...


Damit sind wir schon bei nefs Frage:


nefs said:


> Ich könnte also "Der Zug *fuhr *nach Wien", aber nicht "Der Zug *ist *nach Wien *gefahren*" verwenden. Warum ist das so?


Vielleicht kannst du da helfen, berndf?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht kannst du da helfen, berndf?


Im Präsens bedeutet _Der Zug fährt nach Wien_ tatsächlich nicht notwendig, dass er dort auch ankommen wird, das kann man ja nicht wissen. Nun ist Präteritum die bevorzugte Erzählzeit, um Ereignisse aus der jetzt-Zeitperspektive der Akteure zu beschreiben. Beispiel: _Von den Gleis, an dem er stand, sollte laut Fahrplan der Zug nach Linz fahren. Nach der Fahrtrichtungsanzeige fuhr der Zug, der dort stand, aber nach Wien. _


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Wer hat denn behauptet, dass das in der Presse/ im Radio usw. zu lesen/ zu hören sei?
> ...


#1 





> Situation 1) Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug ist entgleist. Wie wird diese Situation im Fernsehen kommentiert?
> a) Der Zug hätte nach Wien fahren sollen.
> b) Der Zug sollte nach Wien fahren.
> c) geht beides (Gibt es dann einen inhaltlichen Unterschied?)



Das war die eigentliche Frage. An ihr sollten wir uns orientieren.

---
Der Zug fuhr nach Wien, kam aber nicht an. Bei "Der Zug fuhr nach Wien, ist aber entgleist." (Der Zug war auf der Fahrt nach Wien.)
Der Zug ist nach Wien gefahren. (Das impliziert, dass er angekommen ist.)
Der Zug ist Richtung Wien gefahren. (Es ist hier unklar, ob er abgekommen ist.)

a) Der Zug hätte nach Wien fahren sollen. = c) Es war vorgesehen, dass er nach Wien fährt.

b) Der Zug sollte nach Wien fahren. = c) Es war vorgesehen, dass er nach Wien fährt.

Wegen a=c und b=c gilt a=b

(Zeitformen habe ich dabei vernachlässigt. Auch dass in a) schon das Scheitern der Fahrt angedeutet wird.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug ist entgleist.


Den Satz würde ich als Lektor dem Autor um die Ohren schlagen. Da muss es "in Richtung Wien" oder "mit Ziel Wien" o.ä. heißen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Übungsbuch said:


> 1) Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug ist entgleist.





berndf said:


> Da muss es "in Richtung Wien" oder "mit Ziel Wien" o.ä. heißen.


Ja, das wäre besser.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Den Satz würde ich als Lektor dem Autor um die Ohren schlagen. Da muss es "in Richtung Wien" oder "mit Ziel Wien" o.ä. heißen.


 Genau so ist es. Gutes Deutsch setzt eben auch inhaltliche Qualität voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke immer noch, es hängt von der Stilebene ab. Ich weiß ja, dass es Mode wird, die Sprache mehr und mehr zu mathematisieren.
Aber wenn ein Zug von Dresden nach Wien fährt, ist er noch nicht angekommen, wenn er in Leipzig ist. Ich sehe nicht, was falsch daran ist. In einem Buch, das hochgestochene Sprache verwendet, würde vielleicht "mit Ziel" geschrieben werden.
Mit Ziel=mit Richtung=nach - ich sehe hier keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. Der Verfasser des Übungsbuches offenbar auch nicht.

"Gutes Deutsch" - ist eine Bezeichnung zur sozialen Abgrenzung. Ich gehe von der aktuellen Verwendung aus, nicht von der "gebildeten" Sprache. Natürlich abhängig vom Kontext.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Aber wenn ein Zug von Dresden nach Wien fährt, ist er noch nicht angekommen, wenn er in Leipzig ist.


Und das ist genau der entscheidende Unterschied, warum _Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug_ _ist entgleist_ genau nicht geht, wie wir versucht haben klar zu machen. Wenn er entgleist ist, dann kommt er auch nicht mehr an und dann ist er auch kein Zug "nach Wien" mehr.

Was allenfalls noch ginge, wäre so etwas: _Der Nachtzug nach Wien ist entgleist_, weil _Nachtzug nach Wien_ als feststehender Ausdruck aufgefasst werden kann.


----------



## Hutschi

> Wenn er entgleist ist, dann kommt er auch nicht mehr an und dann ist er auch kein Zug "nach Wien" mehr.



Ich verstehe "nach" hier anders. Aber wir haben unsere Übereinstimmungen und Differenzen ausführlich erklärt, Es ist zwar kein "nach Wien fahrender Zug" mehr. Aber ein "Zug nach Wien" ist er immer noch.

Ich verstehe wahrscheinlich den Originalsatz anders.

Man merkt, wie ich den Satz verstehe, wenn ich ihn etwas erweitere:
Der nach Wien fahrende Zug ist, während er nach Wien fuhr, entgleist. (Bis er entgleist ist, fuhr er nach Wien, hinterher natürlich nicht mehr.)


----------



## nefs

Situation 3) orientiert sich an einem Interview in einer deutschen Zeitschrift. Jezt habe ich die vollständige Fassung des Interviews. Hier ist der betreffende Abschnitt:

Zeitschrift: Sie waren als Rennfahrer für sich allein verantwortlich, nun müssen Sie mit dem Tod von 223 Passagieren fertig werden. (...)
(...)
Zeitschrift: Erste kritische Stimmen fragen (nachdem das Protokoll über die letzten Minuten der "Mozart bekanntgeworden ist): Hätte der Pilot das linke Triebwerk nicht abschalten können, als das Warnlicht blinkte?
Niki Lauda: Ja. Hätte er können. *Aber er hätte nicht dürfen.*
Zeitschrift: Weil es so in der Checkliste steht?
Niki Lauda: Korrekt.

Haltet ihr die fettgedruckte Form auch in diesem Kontext für falsch?

____________________________________________________________________________

Und noch kurz zum Satz "Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug ist entleist"

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht es um die Präposition "nach" verbunden mit der Tasache, dass der Zug nicht ankommt.

Man könnte also sagen "Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug musste an der Grenze 20 Minuten warten", richtig?

Und da "nach" vergleichbar mit "in + Artikel" ist, wäre auch der Satz "Ein von Österreich in die Schweiz fahrender Zug ist entgleist" falsch, ja?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist umgangssprachlich verkürzt, und ich halte es für völlig idiomatisch. Ob es grammatisch „gutes“ Deutsch ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## nefs

Hutschi said:


> Es ist umgangssprachlich verkürzt, und ich halte es für völlig idiomatisch. Ob es grammatisch „gutes“ Deutsch ist, weiß ich nicht.


Als ich den Satz in einem anderen Kontext präsentiert habe, wurde hier "Aber er durfte nicht" vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es ist umgangssprachlich verkürzt,


Genau. „Aber er hätte [das linke Triebwerk] nicht [abschalten] dürfen.“


nefs said:


> Als ich den Satz in einem anderen Kontext präsentiert habe, wurde hier "Aber er durfte nicht" vorgeschlagen.


Das ist auch wirklich die bessere Formulierung.


nefs said:


> Ein von Linz nach Wien fahrender Zug ist entgleist.





Hutschi said:


> Man merkt, wie ich den Satz verstehe, wenn ich ihn etwas erweitere:
> Der nach Wien fahrende Zug ist, während er nach Wien fuhr, entgleist. (Bis er entgleist ist, fuhr er nach Wien, hinterher natürlich nicht mehr.)


Ich halte den Satz ebenfalls für unproblematisch. Von #2 bis #12 haben fünf Muttersprachler geantwortet, ohne an diesem Satz (aus #1, wohlgemerkt) Anstoß zu nehmen. Darf man das nicht als Indiz dafür auffassen, dass hier kein Fehler vorliegt? Oder wenn, dann höchstens ein stilistischer Fehler?

Ich sehe gerade, bei genauerem Nachschauen, dass auch Pflaenzchen nur die anderen Sätze kritisiert hat. Das macht dann bis einschließlich #26 sieben Muttersprachler, die den Satz (zunächst) nicht kritisiert haben. (Man korrigiere mich, wenn ich hier durcheinander gekommen sein sollte; ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread Wort für Wort erneut durchgelesen.)


nefs said:


> Ich könnte also "Der Zug *fuhr *nach Wien", aber nicht "Der Zug *ist *nach Wien *gefahren*" verwenden. Warum ist das so?
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, weil die Handlung nicht abgeschlossen ist. Auf der anderen Seite reicht die Bedeutung der Aktion bis zur Gegenwart (Da der Zug nach Wien gefahren ist, sprechen wir jetzt darüber) und in diesem Fall soll man ja Perfekt verwenden.


Eben nicht! Das deutsche Perfekt und das englische ›present perfect‹, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.
Präteritum vs. Perfekt (Bewerbung, Anschreiben)

Linksammlung:
Has your degree been useful? (tense)

Zum gleichen Thema (


JClaudeK said:


> Damit sind wir schon bei nefs Frage:
> Vielleicht kannst du da helfen, berndf?


)
– als Ergänzung zu Bernds Beitrag –
:


> […] aber man benutzt das Präteritum für das Schriftliche, das Perfekt hingegen für das Mündliche.
> Das Präteritum ist außerdem eine Verlaufsform, während das Perfekt andeutet, dass die Handlung schon beendet ist. Lies dir einmal die folgenden Sätze durch:
> 
> *Präteritum:* _Ceragon schlich sich näher an den feindlichen Drachen, bis der Rauch aus den Nüstern des schlafenden Ungeheuers seine Hand streifte._
> 
> *Perfekt:*_ Ceragon hat sich näher an den feindlichen Drachen angeschlichen, bis der Rauch aus den Nüstern des schlafenden Ungeheuers seine Hand gestreift hat._
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied? Der zweite Satz im Perfekt klingt, als hätte ihn jemand gesagt, der schon weiß, wie die Geschichte ausgeht. Null Spannung. […]
> • Schreibwerkstatt.de


----------



## Frieder

nefs said:


> Hätte der Pilot das linke Triebwerk nicht abschalten können, als das Warnlicht blinkte?
> Niki Lauda: Ja. Hätte er können. *Aber er hätte nicht dürfen.*



Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass ein Niki Lauda druckreifes Standard-Deutsch spricht (erst recht nicht in dieser Situation). Den Umständen entsprechend hätte die Antwort lauten müssen: „Ja, hätte er gekonnt. Aber er durfte nicht.” Aber ich denke, dass jeder verstanden hat, was er meinte.


----------



## Hutschi

_ Ja. Hätte er können. Aber er hätte nicht dürfen._

Ich denke, das ist in dieser Form eine mündlich relativ oft verwendete Form, beachte dazu die Parallelstruktur. Sie enthält ein Augenzwinkern und eine leichte Ironie bzw. manchmal auch eine Distanzierung.

Es gibt dazu noch eine andere umgangssprachliche relativ feste Wendung:
_Ja, können hätte er können, aber dürfen durfte er nicht.

Hätte er können. Aber er hätte nicht dürfen. _ ist eine Variante davon.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Ja, können hätte er können, aber dürfen durfte er nicht.



Das Karl-Valentin-Zitat dazu: „Mögen hätt ich schon wollen, aber dürfen habe ich mich nicht getraut.”


----------

